# Chew recommendations



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi all


Hattie loves a rawhide chew but I was wondering what else people could recommend to satisfy her urge to chew?

I am not sure if it is ok for her to chew on these a lot of the time? Are they good/ok for puppies? She has never had an upset stomach with them but should I be limiting her use of them? She had a great pig ear from her breeder which lasted her ages but when I bought one from the local pet shop it was much softer and she ate at all in one go 

I have been tempted by the nylabone chews but think i read negative things about them on here a while back. Can anyone recommend them?

Hattie is only 3 months old and has her baby teeth so the chew needs to be not too hard. She has a kong which she likes but only if there is food in there! I also bought a stag bar but she is not interested in it as it is too hard. Will soaking it make it softer?

Eleanor


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've bought several stag bars and found that Biscuit has only accepted one of them, which he chewed to death! He started on it around Hattie's age and it saw him right through the teething period brilliantly. I have since bought two more and he shows no interest. I've tried soaking it and shaving it off a bit to no avail, so will keep for the next pup. He now loves to chew on empty hooves as they have so much flavour. They last for ages (weeks) and are very good value. I occasionally give pigs ears and pizzle sticks but he does get through them pretty fast. x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Stag bars and Pizzle sticks last mine ages. Tripe sticks they eat quite quickly and those ghastly white things that are the inside of a pigs ear they gobble up!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I didn't have any luck with stag bars either..soaking them works a little bit until they dry out again.
Amongst other things I have tried bully sticks ( pizzles), cow ears, pig snouts, wild rabbit ears, bones... sometimes my house looks more like an abatoir!! They liked them all but some are more messy / greasy than others so you need to be careful if you have carpets!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Have you had a look at the mutleys chews website? (mutleyschews.co.uk). They have a variety of natural treats/chews. Ive been trying out different ones on my 6 month old cockapoo Alvy and he seems to have liked most of them so far. The pizzle sticks keep him occupied for a while. The pigs in blankets are good too but Alvy just eats the sausage out the middle and leaves the rind. I gave one to my friends dog though and it kept her occupied for ages. Like Hattie, he just wolfs down a pigs ear in no time. They must be too tasty.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

We gave Coco one of my girls old leather baby shoes to chew, (I cut off the plastic buckle) and she goes crazy for it. All other shoes have been hidden in case she thinks she can chew any shoe!

Have not tried any food chews yet, lol. I'm going to get some pizzle sticks (yuk)


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

njm said:


> Have you had a look at the mutleys chews website? (mutleyschews.co.uk). They have a variety of natural treats/chews. Ive been trying out different ones on my 6 month old cockapoo Alvy and he seems to have liked most of them so far. The pizzle sticks keep him occupied for a while. The pigs in blankets are good too but Alvy just eats the sausage out the middle and leaves the rind. I gave one to my friends dog though and it kept her occupied for ages. Like Hattie, he just wolfs down a pigs ear in no time. They must be too tasty.


Thanks for the recommendation.

I will also try the pizzles 

Hattie adores shoes. Yesterday I was miffed to find that she had managed to destroy one of my flip flops by chewing the bit at the bottom which holds the strap in place. Need to get some new ones asap!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Just wanted to say that our local pet shop mentioned that the lighter coloured stag bars are softer so better for pups... Not sure if that might help! Lola loves her's x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Skyesdog said:


> Just wanted to say that our local pet shop mentioned that the lighter coloured stag bars are softer so better for pups... Not sure if that might help! Lola loves her's


That's interesting as I did wonder if I was able to pick out one myself if it would make a difference. Sadly, none of our local shops stock them x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Scarlett destroyed all chew "toys" that she has ever had (about 5 minutes after giving them to her!), so we only buy her "natural" things to chew on. Here are some of her favourites:

- Pork - bones, balls, sticks, etc. These are her absolute favourite and they are easy on puppy tummies. She has been chewing on these for a long time and they have never given her any problems. They come in lots of shapes and sizes so that she doesn't get bored.
- Pizzle sticks - these don't last very long around here, she usually chews them up in one sitting. I have to watch her with these ones though because sometimes she will swallow the end of it without chewing.
- Antlers/Stag bars - I just bought her her first one a couple of weeks ago. She absolutely loves it! These are quite a bit more expensive than other chews, but they last really long. 
- Pig ears - even though this comes from the same animal as her favourite pork chews  she hasn't seemed to care for it. She smells them in the store every time we go, but hasn't touched hers much since I bought her one lol
- I also give her a cold carrot from time to time. It is nice and cold for her to chew and it is a tasty treat as well.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jollyes are stocking stag bars now if you have one locally, so you just choose your own x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

We use carrots, stag bars, paddy whack , kongs too. Pigs ears don't last very long here. When he was little he also loved the fish jerky & fish squares from Fish4Dogs which sometimes are in our Jolleys store.

A good tip was a damp old tea towel rolled & then twisted & frozen. 




Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------

